# My darkroom photos: the best of (so far)



## ir0n_ma1den (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, this is what I have done so far through my photo class at school. We develop and print our own film. These were all done with Tri-X or T-max 400 film.

The smaller pictures are 5x7 while the bigger ones are 8x11, Ilford paper.

The scanner I am using isn't the best so excuse some of the washed out-ness and grainyness.


----------



## domromer (Feb 22, 2008)

Ah contact sheets, brings back fond memories.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 22, 2008)

domromer said:


> Ah contact sheets, brings back fond memories.



Yeah it does....


----------



## ann (Feb 22, 2008)

bring back  memories, we look at them every day 

where is the color shift coming from?


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Feb 22, 2008)

oh, the color shift in one of the contact sheets was from.... i don't know? 

I wondered that myself when I was developing it.


----------



## ann (Feb 23, 2008)

what  paper, what developer?

i t hought perhaps it was from the scanning.

what does the instructor have to say about these contact sheets and prints?


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Feb 23, 2008)

ann said:


> what  paper, what developer?
> 
> i t hought perhaps it was from the scanning.
> 
> what does the instructor have to say about these contact sheets and prints?



The paper we use is Ilford Multigrade IV RC De Luxe.

As for the developer, stop bath, etc, I think all of it is Kodak but I am not sure.

My instructor says that my contact sheets are fine, but she also told me to experiment with a higher number filter.


----------



## shootLib (Feb 29, 2008)

they look over exposed. am i correct? i am still learning the darkroom too. well i know everything. just need to perfect it.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Feb 29, 2008)

no, they are not overexposed, its the scanner.

BTW, In my photo class we are almost done with this cool project were we dye our prints, cut 'em out, and other stuff (its hard to explain). I'll post those when I am done.


----------



## crotograph (Mar 1, 2008)

Just a guess, if it's not the scanner and you're working in a lab, is the chemicals are pretty used up. If your film was properly handled and your camera has no light leaks then quite often it is the chemicals of dev, SB and fixer that are passed usefulness.


----------

